# szlauch



## majlo

Bezpośredni odpowiednik wątku Thomasa o durszlaku. 

Jak mówicie na wąż ogrodowy? Ja zawsze mówiłem "szlauch", a dla żony - do niedawna  - był to szlauf.

Proszę o komentarze.


----------



## audiolaik

majlo said:


> Bezpośredni odpowiednik wątku Thomasa o durszlaku.
> 
> Jak mówicie na wąż ogrodowy? Ja zawsze mówiłem "szlauch", a dla żony - do niedawna  - był to szlauf.
> 
> Proszę o komentarze.



Osobiście wymawiam "szlauch", chociaż wydaje mi się, że słyszałem "szlauf".


----------



## Thomas1

majlo said:


> Bezpośredni odpowiednik wątku Thomasa o durszlaku.
> 
> Jak mówicie na wąż ogrodowy? Ja zawsze mówiłem "szlauch", a dla żony - do niedawna  - był to szlauf.
> 
> Proszę o komentarze.


Majlo czytasz w moich myślach, bo też się nad tym właśnie zastanawiałem. A z ciekawości, to żona mówi _druszlak _czy _durszlak_? 

Jeśli chodzi o wymowę, to "szlauf" jest wersją, której używam. Druga opcja też mi jest znajoma i sporo ludzi się nią posługuje tu gdzie mieszkam.


----------



## PawelBierut

Pierwszy raz się spotykam z użyciem formy "szlauch". Dla mnie, tak jak w przypadku twojej żony, zawsze był to "szlauf"

Pozdrowienia


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:


> A z ciekawości, to żona mówi _druszlak _czy _durszlak_?



_Druszlak_, ale chyba zmieni na _durszlak. 

_Powoli wyłania nam się chyba zależność: jak _druszlak_, to _szlauf_; jak _durszlak_, to _szlauch_.


----------



## PawelBierut

majlo said:


> Powoli wyłania nam się chyba zależność: jak _druszlak_, to _szlauf_; jak _durszlak_, to _szlauch_.



Ja się nie wpasowuję w tą zależność. U mnie w domu było: durszlak i szlauf. (Mazowieckie z wpływami lubelsko, podkarpackimi).


----------



## mekinking

Ja mam w domu durszlak zwany też cedzakiem i wąż ogrodowy, zwany wężem do podlewania, czyli w skrócie wężem.


----------



## Madziarre

U mnie też był zawsze szlauf  Jak kiedyś usłyszałam formę szlauch, to myślałam, że to jakiś niedouczony człek jej użył i zaczęłam sprawdzać  I jakież było moje zdziwienie, gdy okazało się, że znowu poprawny jest właśnie szlauch (od niemieckiego Schlauch). I znowu to sprawa gwary, bo w pewnym momencie (XII - XV w.)- głównie w Małopolsce - artykulacja wygłosowego ch uległa osłabieniu i zaczęła zanikać, ale żeby nie upodabniać wyrazów do siebie wygłosowe ch zaczęto zastępować przez k, a na Spiszu i w części Podhala ch przeszło właśnie w f.


----------



## kknd

Będąc małym słyszałem _szlauf_, później również dowiedziałem się, że jest to _szlauch_ i od tej pory korzystam raczej z drugiego wyrazu, choć słyszę obie wersje. Oczywiście funkcjonuje także _wąż [ogrodowy]_. Zdaje mi się, że jest to w pewnym stopniu kwestia wykształcenia/pochodzenia (przynajmniej w moim rejonie, nie wiem co bardziej).


----------



## Damian72a

Słownik mówi, że /szlauch/ jest poprawną wersją - i tego bym się trzymał.


----------



## BezierCurve

Szlauch. Jak mówiłem inaczej, to zaraz mnie starsi poprawiali. 
Ale pochodzę z bardzo zachodniej Polski, więc bliżej niemieckich wpływów.

I Durszlak.


----------



## JakubikF

Podobnie jak przedmówca. Jako dziecko sądziłem, że jest to "szlauf", potem zacząłem uczyć się niemieckiego i odkryłem słowo "szlauch". Słyszałem obie formy. Nie używam raczej żadnej - preferuję "wąż [ogrodowy]". 

Durszlak - znane mi dobrze słowo. Wydaje mi się, że używam zamiennie durszlak/cedzak, chyba z przewagą na durszlak. Czasem wtrąci się też "sitko", gdy durszlak wygląda bardziej jak duże sito


----------



## Ben Jamin

JakubikF said:


> Podobnie jak przedmówca. Jako dziecko sądziłem, że jest to "szlauf", potem zacząłem uczyć się niemieckiego i odkryłem słowo "szlauch". Słyszałem obie formy. Nie używam raczej żadnej - preferuję "wąż [ogrodowy]".
> 
> Durszlak - znane mi dobrze słowo. Wydaje mi się, że używam zamiennie durszlak/cedzak, chyba z przewagą na durszlak. Czasem wtrąci się też "sitko", gdy durszlak wygląda bardziej jak duże sito


 
Ja używam raczej cedzak, lub sitko, durszlak czasem mi się wymknie, ale od „szlauchu” dostaje gęsiej skórki. Wychowany na Pomorzu, z rodziców mazowszan, zawsze byłem uczulany na to, żeby nie „szprechać po szkopsku”.


----------



## Poncjusz Grzybiarz

Ja jestem rowniez z opcji SZLAUF i DURSZLAK. 'Cedzak' nie slyszalem nawet tego w odniesieniu do kuchni, a slowo 'szlauch' zawsze uwazalem za jakas forme seplenienia x) och bloga ignorancjo x> ale co do niemieckich slowek i bycia z Pomorza to nie do konca rozumiem bycie albo za albo przeciw, uzywa sie i koniec. Frajda, bajer, szlauf, kartofel, kaloryfer, szaber x> nie wiem co z tego moze byc faktycznie niemieckiego pochodzenia ale wszystkie powyzsze brzmia dla mnie germansko. I ok. Niech tak bedzie x)


----------



## majlo

Ja rowniez nie mam nic przeciwko zapozyczeniom z niemieckiego. Jezyk nie sluga.


----------



## Dobromir Sośnierz

„kaloryfer” to z łaciny raczej — caloris ferens czy jakoś tak („niosący ciepło”). A dla mnie to bardziej „szlauf” brzmi sepleniąco...


----------



## behemot

Szlauf i durszlak, zdecydowanie. Jestem z woj mazowieckiego.


----------



## beazzle

Ani jedno ani drugie. W moim domu zawsze był tylko wąż ogrodowy, a nawet więcej, nie spotkałem się w użyciu ze szlauchem i szlaufem. Hmmm, nie wiem co o tym myśleć.


----------



## Agiii

Wąż ogrodowy to dla mnie wąż ogrodowy. 

Czasami jak otwieram to forum to... jakbym w innej ojczyźnie polszczyźnie wychowana została, o!


----------



## sokol

Again I can add a little piece of information even though I don't speak Polish. 

_"f"_ and _"ch"_ (of the both varieties "szlauch" and "szlauf") are quite close acoustically (even though both sounds are pronounced on different places articulatory) - when loaning a word from a foreign language it may easily happen that "ch" is mistaken for "f", as obviously was the case here.

As you know "ch" is the original sound so the transformation to "f" must have happened through Polish speakers.


----------



## Dobromir Sośnierz

Tak, „szlauf” jest ewidentnie skutkiem adaptacji ze słuchu, bo w pisowni pojawia się rzadko, jako słowo raczej potoczne. Na etykietach w sklepie pisze „wąż ogrodowy”, więc wiele osób nie miało nigdy styczności z tym wyrazem w formie pisanej i pomyliło dźwięk [f] z [x]. Tym bardziej, że polskie CH i H jest wymawiane inaczej niż angielskie (nie tak gardłowo) i łatwiej o pomyłkę. Może też na skutek analogii brzmieniowej do czegoś — ale w sumie nie wiem do czego... 

BTW: You don't speak polish, but you had to read this topic in polish — how is it possible ?


----------



## sokol

Dobromir Sośnierz said:


> Na etykietach w sklepie pisze „wąż ogrodowy”, więc wiele osób nie miało nigdy styczności z tym wyrazem w formie pisanej i pomyliło dźwięk [f] z [x].


Exactly, when words are loaned by hearing rather than by the forms written similar sounds may be changed, as was obviously the case here.




Dobromir Sośnierz said:


> BTW: You don't speak polish, but you had to read this topic in polish — how is it possible ?


I speak Slovene, isn't that sufficient?  - Just on a sidenote (this is off-topic here so let's not discuss this further in this thread ;-) reading Polish is quite difficult to me but I can manage when I'm interested in a specific topic.  Slavic languages still are quite close to each other after all.


----------

